# Listing of (custom) knife makers/handle makers



## mark76 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've added a section to my blog of custom knife makers and handle makers I have dealt with: https://japaneseknifereviews.wordpress.com/2013/12/04/knife-makers-and-dealers/ . May be useful if you're looking for a custom knife or handle. Also included are knife shops I have good experience with.

I'm not exactly sure in which section I should post this, so please move it as you think appropriate, mods.


----------

